# Nothing quite like a weekend in Oman to refresh the soul !!!



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just been down to visit with a really close friend and his wife for the weekend.

Again almost everything about the place reminds me of why I would like to be there if I could find a good job there.

Everyone just seems to be so friendly, driving is a pleasure with absolutely next to no agression, prices of just about everything, half of what it is here in Dubai.

Went to a lovelly little nursery to grab some plants near the "Book" round-about near A'Seeb that I used to frequent when living there. A dozen hearty plants in all, among all else including a mature Indian Almond tree, 4 x Australian bottle brush, Hibiscus, Ficus etc + 2 good sized packets of furtilizer, and 4 x Australian brand "Yates" packets of vegetable seeds .... 10 Rials ... about 100 dirhams .....

So we're traveling back this morning, stopped at the boarder check point to clear Oman .... as you do _Sallam ali Kum etc etc.... _the guard then stopped half way through clearing the passports and hands both my wife and I a cup of freshly brewed Arabic coffee _(you know the one - the cardoman style in those little "shooter" sized coffee cups ...)_

Just goes to show, with a little bit of pleasantry from all what a lovelly experience ... yet again ......

Good guys 1, A%#holes NIL .... 

_" A smile and a hand shake winds over yet again !!! "_


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really like Oman and the people. Glad you had a great weekend.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oman is the antidote to Dubai. I spent a weekend there last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. It was like a breath of fresh air - friendly people, no tailgaters, laid back attitude, road signs! Came back totally relaxed and stress-free. I've yet to come across anyone who's been there and who hasn't enjoyed their stay - everyone I know who's visited Oman only have good things to say about the country, and so they should.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Favourite getaway. Long drive down to the coast (Al Ashkara sp??) through the interior from Al Ain. Beautiful towns on the way. Wonderful views and super relaxing. My favourite place to wind down after too long in the City. Pitch a tent, throw a steak on the BBQ and sup some Chivas from my hip flask - or there is a Hostel nearby if you need a bit more luxury (it's actually quite a nice one), but what beats waiting up under canvas an a deserted beach really??

Much like when I lived in the UK and escaped busy London to visit my family in Zomerzet (Somerset - home of Cider). I still enjoy coming back aswell.

Fatenhappy - have you got some more details about how to find that garden centre?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

..... hope this works for an upload .... if not I apologise in advance ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Favourite getaway. Long drive down to the coast (Al Ashkara sp??) through the interior from Al Ain. Beautiful towns on the way. Wonderful views and super relaxing. My favourite place to wind down after too long in the City. Pitch a tent, throw a steak on the BBQ and sup some Chivas from my hip flask - or there is a Hostel nearby if you need a bit more luxury (it's actually quite a nice one), but what beats waiting up under canvas an a deserted beach really??
> 
> Much like when I lived in the UK and escaped busy London to visit my family in Zomerzet (Somerset - home of Cider). I still enjoy coming back aswell.
> 
> Fatenhappy - have you got some more details about how to find that garden centre?


Hey Sandy try this .... go into Google maps and transfer the following into the search bar as a copy and paste ..... 23.654234,58.208356

The nursery is on the slip road at Al Hail with the street being called Al Hail Shimaliya Street .... about where the red Google balloon is showing on this reference ....

You'll note that there's a big offest round about shown there still on Google but in actual fact its a lovelly big fly over these days .... if comming from DXB, take a slip road to the right and then head left underneith the fly over ..... immediately after you start then to drive in towards A'seeb on this (being the back road) take a hard right onto the al Hail slip road, just right there near the super market (sorry forgot the name) ..... maybe 500 meters or so up the slip road on the left and you are there ....

Old mate is a lot better than those on the "back road" into A'Seeb ! He's a great guy, likes a joke, loves to bargain and has a great range !!

Hope this helps ... cheers ....... Greg.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks very much!

Matt


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Matt ....

Average price of a reasonable size tree say 3' tall 500 Baizars (4 1/2 Dirhams).... and then hes still willing to bargain at the end !! .... dosen't get much better than that for a green thumb !!!


----------

